
What Steve Jobs Had in Common with Da Vinci - Parzivalz13
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/10/new-establishment-innovators-connection
======
flavio81
The simple fact of placing a smug salesman like Steve Jobs in the same line
than a _true revolutionary genius_ like Leonardo Da Vinci, makes me sick.
Makes me wanna puke.

